# Where's a good place to hunt squirrel in s.e. MI.?



## Wishn I was fishn

I made some squirrell pot pie a few weeks ago. It was amazingly simple. Google squirrel recipes. It's amazing how many come up. This is the recipe I used.


1 cup Bisquick (Original Recipe) 
1 cup of milk 
2 cans cream of mushroom soup 
1 can sliced mushrooms (drained) 
1 one pound bag frozen mixed vegetables (thawed and warmed on stove top) 
2 large eggs 
3 guttted/skinned/boiled/de-boned large gray squirrels cut into chunks. 
1 teaspoon pepper 
2 teaspoons salt
Pre-heat oven to 400 degrees. 
mix eggs, bisquick and milk with a fork til blended well and set aside.
mix soups, meat and vegetables in ungreased 9 inch baking pan. 
Pour blended batter on top til covered completely.
Cook 45 minutes or until crust is golden brown. 

Notes from Steve: for variety soups can be interchanged with cream of brocolli, cream of asparagus, cream of celery or cream of chicken.. Makes a hearty meal for 4 adults/ feeds six children...


----------



## VETRCR

Like above recipie, but i pressure cook em first.Meat falls of bone and 
makes it easy to find any shot. [a plus for wife and kids]


----------



## K2X2

VETRCR said:


> Like above recipie, but i pressure cook em first.Meat falls of bone and
> makes it easy to find any shot. [a plus for wife and kids]



Good deal. I also pressure cook them first for fast tenderness. 

For the pot pies Ive always used cream of chicken .. delicious


----------

